# Qualque



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquest fil (qualcú) m'ha fet pensar en l'adjectiu qualque. Illencs o entesos en la matèria, veritat que només es fa servir en singular? És a dir:

*1) Qualque vegada dino en aquest restaurant  .*

*2) En qualques ocasions dino en aquest restaurant  .*

La frase 2 em sona raríssima. En aquests casos, dieu _algunes_, com nosaltres?

Gràcies/Gracis!


----------



## betulina

Jo no ho sé, però això em fa pensar en "qualche" italià, que potser tindria les mateixes aplicacions, no? Només un comentari...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Jo no ho sé, però això em fa pensar en "qualche" italià, que potser tindria les mateixes aplicacions, no? Només un comentari...


 
Bona analogia! A veure què ens diuen els balears! Potser sí que passa com en italià, que no varia ni en gènere ni en nombre


----------



## belén

Pel plural deïm "qualcunes"  (pronunciat colcunes)

No se si és un "palabro" o qué...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No, no crec que sigui un "palabro", Belén; guaita: qualcun.

És que jo m'havia fet un embolic i pensava en _qualques_, que sens dubte no existeix! Però _qualcuns/es_ ja em sona més.

Gracis, nina!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai, però ara penso... Estaria bé una frase del tipus "*Qualcuns *dies vaig a nedar"? Per exemple....


----------



## belén

Jo ho diria tal qual


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracis, nina!


----------



## chics

belén said:


> Pel plural deïm "qualcunes"  (pronunciat colcunes).


Sí, sí, sí.


----------



## FutureSpy

He acabat obrint un altre fil sense adonar-me que ja n'hi havien altres sobre el mateix tema >_> (shame on me)

Aviam... Aquests dies, mentre mirava una sèrie a l'IB3 (autonòmica de les Balears) m'he adonat que feien servir molt sovint 'qualcun'. Ara tinc alguns dubtes:
1. En barceloní ja sé que no se'n diu, així que m'agradaria saber si a cap altre lloc (Tarragona? Girona? Lleida?) encara fan servir 'qualcun' a part de les balears.

2. Se suposa que el que faci servir 'qualcun' en comptes de 'algun' substitueixi també 'algú' per 'qualcun'? (És a dir, el que diu qualcun per algun també dirà qualcun per algú?)

Gràcies amb antelació
-Yuji


----------



## aprenent

Bon vespre a tothom,
potser arrib una mica tard, però m'agradaria donar sa meva opinió:

"Qualque" sempre l'he sentit davant un nom (masculí o femení) en singular (ex: qualque llibre, qualque vegada). No me sona gens sa seva forma en plural.

Ara bé, per altra banda tenim tot es repertori: qualcun, qualcuna, qualcuns i qualcunes (equivalent a algun, alguna, alguns i algunes), de manera que jo diria: qualcun llibre (també: qualque llibre), qualcuna vegada (també: qualque vegada), qualcuns llibres (però mai: qualques llibres) i qualcunes vegades (tampoc: qualques vegades)

Finalment, per referir-se a "alguna persona" (= algú), jo diria "qualcú" (no "qualcun")

De totes formes, una explicació més ben fonamentada la podeu trobar al diccionari català-valencià-balear disponible en edició electrònica.

Bona nit.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Aprenent.

Un plaer tenir per aquí companys d'ultramar !

Una mallorquinòmana


----------



## aprenent

De res TPS,
ha estat un plaer intervenir per ajudar.

Un mallorquí.

Per cert, com ha dit na Belén, normalment he sentit pronunciat "qualque" com a  <<colque>> (amb una "o" oberta), i, de forma similar, <<colcun>> per "qualcun", etc.


----------



## Epical

Hola! Com estam?
Escrivia aquest post perquè tenc un dubte amb Qualque, jo sempre ho faig servir, i en teoria és relatiu a algún, però no entenc la seva morfológia, en coses com aquesta, per exemple:

Qualque nin - Algún nin                      Qualque nina- Alguna nina

A més jo sempre he sentit la seva degeneració como colca , i no sé si gramàticalment és correcte fer-ho servir.

I a més , seria Algu- Qualqú  o Colcu o com?? 
Sisplau! Necessito entredre-ho perque m'estic menjant molt el cap i no hauria de tenir dubtes com aquest a aquestes altures.
Gràcies per adelantat.​


----------



## Lurrezko

Segons la Gramàtica de Badia i Margarit, la forma *qualcun*, que empreu a Mallorca, té flexió de gènere i de nombre (qualcun, qualcuna, qualcuns, qualcunes), però les formes plurals són inusitades.

La forma *qualque* només té flexió de nombre, però (sempre segons Badia i Margarit), a Mallorca també és invariable: pel plural feu servir _un parell_, _una partida_, _uns quants_.

Ens podries confirmar si tot plegat es correspon amb el teu ús?

Salut (i benvingut al fòrum)


----------



## Epical

En primer lloc moltes gràcies, m'encanta aquest fòrum. ^^
En segon
Jo soc de Pollença i estic influénciat pel Català parlat aquí (No faig servir ue i ues però si moltes altres coses) I diguem que el qué jo sempre he sentit ha estat 
Colca Día, Colca Nin .... I no m'acaba de sonar bé perquè no varïa i segurament escrivint és una falta ortogràfica, una que faig molt sovint, 

Aleshores, la forma correcta seria Qualcun, Qualquna, ... , ... .
Qualcuna cosa? Diguem que al manco jo mai no ho he sentit, o potser sí, però no ho recordo.

Ja m'ha quedat prou clar, he de donar-vos les gràcies!


----------



## Lurrezko

Teòricament, *qualcun/qualcuna* seria l'equivalent mallorquí d'_algun/alguna_. Pel que fa a *qualque*, seria l'equivalent tant de _qualsevol_ com d'_algun_, i no té flexió de gènere, de manera que diries _qualque cosa/qualque nin_. Imagino que la paraula *colca* ha de ser una forma dialectal, però no t'ho sé dir del cert. Esperem que _qualque_ company ens ho expliqui.

T'adjunto l'enllaç al DCVB (Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear), que potser et serà útil.


----------



## Epical

Un altre cop mil gràcies, el diccionari sembla resoldre els meus dubtes ^^ 

Resulta que colca és una forma dolenta de parlar-hi , així qué m'he d'aplicar i he de començar a fer servir algun o al seu defecte qualqun per a que així no hi hagi dubtes xD

Gràcies!


----------



## ryba

Hola, Epical, benvingut!



Epical said:


> Resulta que colca és una forma dolenta de parlar-hi


 
M'atrevesc a dissentir. _Colca_ és una forma dolenta (no-normativa) d'escriure, tal com ho és _aigo_ per _aigua_ o _gracis_ per _gràcies_, però la pronúncia és una altra cosa. Els illencs teniu tot el dret a parlar d'acord amb les regles de pronunciació balears, perquè no?!

No sé si t'interessa, però no puc resistir la temptació de dir-t'ho.  En la llengua d'oc, la llengua occitana, se diu _qualque_ i, tal com en balear, és invariable en gènere, però, a diferència del balear, sí que ho és en nombre.

Occità (llenguadocià):

_Ai convidat qualques amics _(masculí)_._
_Legissèm qualques revistas, mas pas totas _(femení)_!_

Francès:

_J'ai invité quelques amis._
_On lit quelques revues, mais pas toutes !_

Això dit,


> (...) en occità també hi ha algunes formes invariables: _jove, mendre, màger, pièger, *qualque* _(‘jove’, menor’, ‘major’, ‘pitjor’, ‘algun, -a’). En algunes modalitats dialectals, i per tant en alguns estàndards regionals, hi pot haver variacions. L’aranès, per exemple, diu _normau _en masculí i en femení, _joen _i _joena _(per _jove_), *quauque *i *quauqua* (per _qualque_). [ELEMENTS BÀSICS DE LLENGUA OCCITANA]


 
Tornant a _qualque_ en català, m'encanta. M'agradaria que, amb el temps, l'estandardització de l'idioma anés a la direcció de sinonímia i coexistència de formes com _qualque_ i _algun,-a_ a la llengua culta (pancatalana), i no de marginalització i substitució de les formes no pertanyents al català central.


----------



## merquiades

ryba said:


> Hola, Epical, benvingut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si t'interessa, però no puc resistir la temptació de diure't-ho.  En la llengua d'oc, la llengua occitana, se diu _qualque_ i, tal com en balear, és invariable en gènere, però, a diferència del balear, sí que ho és en nombre.



Hola Ryba. Qué tal? És un plaer tornar a veure't aquí.

La forma balear em recorda l'italià.  Qualche amico - Alguns amics, Qualche amica - algunes amigues.  És invariable en gènere i en nombre però el singular es fa servir com si es tractasse d'un plural.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Deixo l'enllaç a un altre fil que es va obrir fa un quant temps sobre aquest tema: qualque.


----------



## Epical

Gràcies per totes les aclaracions, a més a més , me resulta molt interessa l'occità i la relación que té amb el nostre idioma, així que gràcies per la teva aportació Ryba!

També m'agradaria afegir que no he dit en cap moment que sigui una falta dir-ho, però jo tenc el defecte d'escriure tal i com penso(Cosa que provoca moltes fales), xD i evidentement si m'acostumas a fer-ne manco  mentres parlo m'estalviaria de fer tantes al escriure.


----------



## tenienteramires

"Qualque" i "qualques" són formes perfectament normatives, igual que "qualcun", "qualcuna", "algun"... Pots escriure la que més t'agrade. "Colca" és "qualque" escrit com ho pronunciaria un balear; de la mateixa manera que "aigua" es pronuncia "aigo", "qualque" es pronuncia "colca", però no es té d'escriure així.

"Qualque", "qualques", "qualcun", "qualcuns", "qualcuna", "qualcunes" i "qualcú" són totes normatives i, per tant, es poden dir i escriure sense cap problema, però "qualque" i "qualcú" són les formes més usades, les altres són correctes, però no es gasten tant. 

Sí que és veritat que a les Balears no es diu el plural "qualques" i es recorre a altres formes com "uns quants" ("uns quants dies" en comptes de "qualques dies"), però sí que es diu al Rosselló. 

No hem d'oblidar que, fora de les Balears i el Rosselló, normalment es diu "algú", "algun", "alguna"... Que també són formes correctes.


----------

